# Sunk Power Button



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have the extended warranty, And my power button has sunk in. It's to the point to where I can barely push it to turn on or unlock my phone. Lol Will they give me a replacement?


----------



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Mine is sinking like the Titanic.

Sent by draining my battery.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

This is a very common problem across many different phones, and yes, depending on who you talk to about it and how bad it is they will give you a replacement. It'll be a refurb of course and the power button on that will probably sink as well but they will do it. Obviously you'll have to pay the deductible and send your phone in.

Alternatively, there is a sticky at the top of the tbolt mods section over at teambamf with a walkthrough of how to disassemble your phone and fix the power button yourself. It takes some time, bravery, and some weather stripping but really isn't too hard of a project if you just take your time and read the instructions thoroughly.


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

GotMurph84 said:


> Mine is sinking like the Titanic.
> 
> Sent by draining my battery.


Yeah it sucks.

A deductible? I've returned multiple phones in the past, including my old droid 1, And never had to pay a cent, Is this new?


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

Most roms both sense and aosp allow for volume button wake. Turn that on and life is much easier. I only use the power button to turn my screen off. I haven't used the power button to turn the screen on in like 5 months.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Why use your extended warranty? Your tbolt came with a 1 year warranty. Use that for free.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

want a droid said:


> Most roms both sense and aosp allow for volume button wake. Turn that on and life is much easier. I only use the power button to turn my screen off. I haven't used the power button to turn the screen on in like 5 months.


This is also very good info if you want to try and avoid the problem. This is what I do.


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

I ended up calling and using the manufacturers warranty. Should be here Tuesday. Kept insisting I bring my phone to a store to have it evald. I don't have time during the day as I work nights and sleep during the day. X.x You think they would charge me for that weird coating chipping off my kickstand? Not all of it has come off, Only about 1/4th of it.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

justin654 said:


> I ended up calling and using the manufacturers warranty. Should be here Tuesday. Kept insisting I bring my phone to a store to have it evald. I don't have time during the day as I work nights and sleep during the day. X.x You think they would charge me for that weird coating chipping off my kickstand? Not all of it has come off, Only about 1/4th of it.


Nice. I said deductible because I assumed you were using insurance to get a replacement. I wouldn't worry about the kick stand. If they say anything about it I suppose you could say that's a manufacturers defect as well.


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> Nice. I said deductible because I assumed you were using insurance to get a replacement. I wouldn't worry about the kick stand. If they say anything about it I suppose you could say that's a manufacturers defect as well.


Well to be honest, I forgot about the manufacturers warranty anyways, So I assumed I would be using the warranty I'm paying for.







But thanks. I'll be sure to say that if I see a "surprise charge pop up on my bill" like the tech guy said.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> Nice. I said deductible because I assumed you were using insurance to get a replacement. I wouldn't worry about the kick stand. If they say anything about it I suppose you could say that's a manufacturers defect as well.


It very much IS a manufacturer's defect. Not that it would be _right_ but you could probably bring your phone in as defectively simply for that. I'm sure most reps would try to push you away but it clearly is defective if it the paint on a $700 device chips from normal use. That's a pretty embarrassing screw-up. Can you imagine the backlash there would be (and the media attention) if the paint on iPhones began chipping within weeks of ownership?


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

I fixed mine.

I was driving and the power button kept cutting on and off so me being angry at it I beat the phone on the steering wheel. I beat it were the power button is located and ever since then it feels new again lol.

That's how mine got Fixed not saying it fixes yours. Just putting my fix out there lol


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol! Make/Model/Year? Think it would work on my 03 325xi?


----------



## SPD (Jul 18, 2011)

Had mine since March and the power button started getting stuck last month. Tech support sent me one out with no hesitation. I don't have insurance either, its covered under the manufacturer warranty. All it takes is a 5-10 minute phone call.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

SPD said:


> Lol! Make/Model/Year? Think it would work on my 03 325xi?


2008 honda s2000 was my tool lol


----------



## famboluga (Jul 31, 2011)

just like to confirm using the arm rests on my chair and some pretty hard banging fixed it....


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Adr posted a fix for this on bamf forums


----------



## carycooke (Oct 17, 2011)

as mentioned above i fixed mine better than stock because they use a cheap thin piece of foam that makes the power button push back up to normal state and all i did was cut a thicker and stronger piece of weatherstripping
and put it in place of there bumper lol and that was back in late april and mine works great still


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

famboluga said:


> just like to confirm using the arm rests on my chair and some pretty hard banging fixed it....


my steering wheel did the trick, i was driving and beating it at the same time, my phone now knows whose boss lol


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

carycooke said:


> as mentioned above i fixed mine better than stock because they use a cheap thin piece of foam that makes the power button push back up to normal state and all i did was cut a thicker and stronger piece of weatherstripping
> and put it in place of there bumper lol and that was back in late april and mine works great still


Did you take the button off to do this? Seriously considering it.


----------

